# German national visa



## Bishtmahak (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi,

Me and my husband both have got a job offer from Germany. we have to apply for national visa on our own.
Do we have to submit separate applications by booking separate appointments or it can be done in one appointment itself.
Do we have to add other person as dependant if we are going with separate appointments submitting separate applications.

Please respond soon as we have one appointment on Wednesday itself.

Thanks in advance!!


----------

